# An email from Skip !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

DIVORCE AGREEMENT

THIS IS SO INCREDIBLY WELL PUT AND I CAN HARDLY BELIEVE
IT'S BY A YOUNG PERSON, A STUDENT!!! WHATEVER HE RUNS FOR, I'LL VOTE
FOR HIM.

Dear American liberals, leftists, social progressives,
socialists, Marxists, Obama supporters, et al:

We have stuck together since the late 1950's for the sake
of the kids, but the whole of this latest election process has made me
realize that I want a divorce. I know we tolerated each other for many
years for the sake of future generations, but sadly, this relationship
has clearly run its course.

Our two ideological sides of America cannot and will not
ever agree on what is right for us all, so let's just end it on
friendly terms. We can smile and chalk it up to irreconcilable
differences and go our own way.

Here is a model separation agreement:

--Our two groups can equitably divide up the country by
landmass each taking a similar portion. That will be the difficult
part, but I am sure our two sides can come to a friendly agreement.
After that, it should be relatively easy! Our respective
representatives can effortlessly divide other assets, since both sides
have such distinct and disparate tastes.

--We don't like redistributive taxes, so you can keep them.

--You are welcome to the liberal judges and the ACLU.

--Since you hate guns and war, we'll take our firearms,
the cops, the NRA, and the military.

--We'll take the nasty, smelly oil industry and you can go
with wind, solar, and biodiesel.

--You can keep Oprah, Michael Moore, and Rosie O'Donnell.
You are, however, responsible for finding a bio-diesel vehicle big
enough to move all three of them .

--We'll keep capitalism, greedy corporations,
pharmaceutical companies, Wal-Mart and Wall Street.

--You can have your beloved lifelong welfare dwellers,
food stamps, homeless, homeboys, hippies, druggies, and illegal
aliens.

--We'll keep the hot Alaskan hockey moms, greedy CEO's,
and ********.

--We'll keep the Bibles and give you NBC and Hollywood ...

--You can make nice with Iran and Palestine , and we'll
retain the right to invade and hammer places that threaten us.

--You can have the peaceniks and war protesters. When our
allies or our way of life are under assault, we'll help provide them
security.

--We'll keep our Judeo-Christian values. --You are welcome
to Islam, Scientology, Humanism, political correctness, and Shirley
McClain. You can also have the U.N. but we will no longer be paying
the bill.

--We'll keep the SUV's, pickup trucks, and oversized
luxury cars. You can take every Volt and Leaf you can find.

--You can give everyone healthcare if you can find any
practicing doctors.

--We'll continue to believe healthcare is a luxury and not a right.

--We'll keep "The Battle Hymn of the Republic" and "The
National Anthem."

--I'm sure you'll be happy to substitute "Imagine", "I'd
Like to Teach the World to Sing", "Kum Ba Ya", or "We Are the World".

--We'll practice trickle down economics, and you can
continue to give trickle up poverty your best shot.

--Since it often so offends you, we'll keep our history,
our name, and our flag.

Would you agree to this? If so, please pass it along to
other like-minded liberal and conservative patriots, and if you do not
agree, just hit delete. In the spirit of friendly parting, I'll bet
you answer which one of us will need whose help in 15 years.

Sincerely,

John J. Wall

Law Student and an American

P.S. Also, please take Ted Turner, Sean Penn, Martin
Sheen, Barbara Streisand, & Jane Fonda with you.

P.S.S. And you won't have to press "1" for English when
you call our country.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers....gotta love the truth.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man, if that didn't hit the nail on the head !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well thought out!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats politically correct, but to enact it or get it in place requires bloodshed. After all, those in power certainly arent going to give it up(the power...aka usurpation)--hence our second amendment when our bellies are full.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

He should run for president.


----------

